# its miller time again



## davduckman2010 (Oct 19, 2014)

I finaly got the mill here hes a couple months late . his mill blew some bearings. but we are getting it done now. heres 3 of the smaller logs that have been down 2 years. there loaded with stripes and good figure. going to try and get the box elder and the big walnuts done today . still got 30 of these ambrosias to get to too. these are 5/4 and some 2 in thick for the call makers. more stuff a comeing duck

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Sprung (Oct 19, 2014)

WOOHOO! Duck's got wood on the mill!  NICE boards! Will be looking forward to seeing more pics as more gets cut up!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 19, 2014)

Very cool my friend, wish I could get away and come help, work is just too crazy right now and may be that way for awhile, they tell me possibly through December. Nice looking stuff as always, great color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 19, 2014)

done for the day heres 7 more logs slab from 5/4 to 3 in thick. boards / slabs / cants / beams walnut / box elder and some more maple. still got a bunch to go. then ill get the big ones out of the woods

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like you had another lucky ducky day Duck. I wish I had one of those transporter machines so I could come spend a day with you once or twice a week. Good hunting, good eats, good wood, good guy. What's not to like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Looks like you had another lucky ducky day Duck. I wish I had one of those transporter machines so I could come spend a day with you once or twice a week. Good hunting, good eats, good wood, good guy. What's not to like.



-Bad weather????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lookin good Dave.Those are going to make some great blanks. I will be looking forward to getting some once you get them processed.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2014)

What an awesome load of wood!!!!! Chuck


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Love that Duckwood!!!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 31, 2014)

If I buy a mill and take some time off from work say like retire could we work out a milling deal. What a great bunch of great looking a wow as usual
Dave

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 1, 2014)

I would look like Rain Man stumbling around that yard counting and mumbling to myself and pointing and cataloging...
Nice haul Duck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

